

Amazon may launch a smart phone in 2012 - chollida1
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/18/us-amazon-research-citigroup-idUSTRE7AH1CF20111118

======
symkat
I wonder when Walmart will jump on the smartphone and tablet bandwagon.

